# Freeze Dried Shrimp



## bywilli (Oct 26, 2006)

Found a very cheap and large bag of freeze dried shrimp at my local asian market. Was wondering if this is ok to feed to my peacocks and haps. I looked at the ingredients and the only additive is salt. Will this be bad for the fish? The stuff is really cheap and would make a good alternative when I feed my bigger fish.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I like that stuff...if it's good for them, the fish and I can sit down for a snack. 

might be too much salt for use as regular diet though.


----------



## bywilli (Oct 26, 2006)

Would the salt that is on that food be equivilent to adding salt the tank?


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

^^If by adding salt to the tank you mean feeding your fish salt, no.


----------

